# ادعني في يوم الضيق



## روزي86 (12 مايو 2010)

*ادعنى فى يوم الضيق أنقذك فتمجدنى (مزمور 50-15 )

1- النصيحة . ( أدعنى )
2- الوقت . ( فى يوم الضيق )
3 - الوعد . ( انقذك )
4 - النتيجة . ( فتمجدنى )

فى ضيقى دعوت الرب والى الهى صرخت
فسمع من هيكلة صوتى وصراخى قدامة دخل أذنية
أنقذنى من عدوى القوى
ومن مبغضى لآنهم أقوى منى
أخرجنى الى الرحب
خلصنى لآنة سر بى
لذلك أحمدك يا رب فى الآمم وأرنم لآسمك 
(مز 18- 49,19,17,6 )

ايها الحبيب ان هذا الوعد لنا جميعا
فلا نذهب فى يوم الضيق الى أخرين
بل نذهب مباشرة الى رب المجد
ونصرخ الية
فسند الرب يسوع بأنقاذنا
ولا ننسى أن نشكرة ونمجدة .

"ربي والاااهي يسوع المسيح مخلصي اجعلني اشكرك كل يوم وامجد اسمك دائما , ربي انت هو ملجئنا في ارض الاحياء , ربي اجعلنا مثل الابرص الواحد الذي عاد وشكرك لانك شفيته
ولا تجعلنا مثل التسعه الاخر الذين بمجرد انك شفيتهم زهبو بعيدا ولم يشكروووك . اجعلنا دائما فرحين بك ومعك انت وحدك يارب ولا اخر سواك فانت هو رجااااؤنا ونحن نعيش علي رجاء القياااااااامه . لك كل مجد وعزه وتقديس الي الابد امين ."صلو من اجلي "*
​


----------



## نغم (12 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> * . لك كل مجد وعزه وتقديس الي الابد امين ."صلو من اجلي "*​


 امـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
والرب يسمع منك ويستجيبلك روزى موضوع رائع شكرا لك


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2010)

شكرا ليكي يا نغم علي رقتك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## king (13 مايو 2010)

انقذنى يارب لاجل مجد اسمك القدوس شكرا على المجهود


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2010)

شكرا ليك علي المرور الجميل


----------



## النهيسى (21 مايو 2010)

أمين ,,صلاه جميله جدا جداا

​


----------



## kalimooo (21 مايو 2010)




----------



## روزي86 (22 مايو 2010)

شكرا ليك يا استاذي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (22 مايو 2010)

نورت يا كليمو بمرورك الجميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (23 مايو 2010)

*



ادعنى فى يوم الضيق أنقذك فتمجدنى (مزمور 50-15 )

1- النصيحة . ( أدعنى )
2- الوقت . ( فى يوم الضيق )
3 - الوعد . ( انقذك )
4 - النتيجة . ( فتمجدنى )

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
امين


شكراااا*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2010)

نورتي يا بنوته بمرورك الجميل


----------



## GOOD LIFE (8 يونيو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااا  ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## روزي86 (8 يونيو 2010)

ميرسي ليك علي المرور الجميل


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2010)

جميل جدا يا روزى 
ميرررررسى كتير ليكى 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يونيو 2010)

ميرسي ليك يا كوكو

نورت الموضوع


----------



## maro sweety (6 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يعوووووووووووووووضك


----------



## روزي86 (6 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يخليكي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## lordjesus (20 سبتمبر 2010)

> *لك كل مجد وعزه وتقديس الي الابد امين ."صلو من اجلي *


آمين...

شكرا لك...


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

نورت الموضوع بمرورك الجميل


----------

